# Wine Review Thread



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Check out this Vintage Wine!!!!!

Wild Irish Rose 18% Alcohol.







This is the wine of all wines.
1st Third: good, strong grape flavor.








2nd Third: strong grape flavor, little bit of I don't give a f*** included.

Final Third: I don't know how I'm writing this, much less speaking English. GRAPE FROM HELL!!!!!!!!! This should be paired with a White Owl Grape!!!

If it does nothing else, at least I'm f'd up now!!!
All you college and young boys know what I'm talking about!!!! Party central

This is the greatest wine of all time!!!!!

A good 50 minute sitting will tear this bottle up. If you are a WINO like ME!!!! ROFL!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
I'm smashed after reviewing this wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A true Southern Vintage Wine!!!


----------



## lightning9191 (Mar 30, 2008)

And to think this hasn't made it onto my "must try" list....until now:ss
Great review!!! Where are the pictures of you after the last 3rd?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I couldn't operate the camera by then:chk.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

OMG!!! I have a few smokes for you!!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet!!!1


----------

